# App for watching the Summer Olympics?



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is an app for watching the Summer Olympics that doesn't require having cable television?  
I thought that I had found one, but then it asks you to sign in with your cable account.  
My husband and I do not have cable or direct tv or anything like that, and depend on Netflix or the internet for our entertainment.
I was really hoping there would be an app that would allow me to watch some of the Olympics on my Kindle Fire.
Thanks-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With the licensing for the Olympics, I'd be surprised...though I'm sure there will be an app where you can get some kind of live updates as they happen. Perhaps video clips after the fact.

This article lists some Olympic apps:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sns-201207161730--tms--appolctnap-a20120716-20120716,0,3399259.story

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The main NBC Olympics site (http://www.nbcolympics.com/on-the-go/index.html) has apps for multiple devices. . . . .I got pointed to it via my cable provider (xfinity); not sure if it's available to anyone, but I didn't have to sign in or anything, so I'm assuming at least part of it is.


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The main NBC Olympics site (http://www.nbcolympics.com/on-the-go/index.html) has apps for multiple devices. . . . .I got pointed to it via my cable provider (xfinity); not sure if it's available to anyone, but I didn't have to sign in or anything, so I'm assuming at least part of it is.


I know about that app. I don't have cable or anything like that, so I can't get it. It's frustrating!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The main NBC Olympics site (http://www.nbcolympics.com/on-the-go/index.html) has apps for multiple devices. . . . .I got pointed to it via my cable provider (xfinity); not sure if it's available to anyone, but I didn't have to sign in or anything, so I'm assuming at least part of it is.


Ann, did you try installing it on your Fire? I tried to get there through my Fire, and the app that doesn't do live streaming, and thus open to everyoen, is accessbile through Google Play, which I can't use.

The "Live" app, which I downloaded onto my iPad, does require a cable subscription for the live streaming. Some info is available without it, but not the live streaming, as far as I can tell from what it says on the site and the app. (Since there are no live events yet, it's hard to test...)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They might only be available for certain devices. . . .but I'm guessing, from some of the other things on the site, that a tablet version may just not be ready yet.  I got it and it's fine on my RAZR but not available for my XOOM.  Whether they'll work on the Fire, who knows?  But it's apparently through Google Play so would need a side load anyway.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the required provider and signed on my netbook to it, but I can't find out how to get the live app onto my Fire. On the website it goes to google play and I have no clue on how to go from there. I really hope it gets into the fire store before the olympics start.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know that I'd count on that, Atunah. . . .but it should be able to be sideloaded. . . . I know Betsy's done that, as well as some others, so maybe she can explain how. Pretty sure you have to have at least one device that can be linked to the Google Play store, though, to even be able to download it.   Maybe it'll show up on some other 3rd party Android App site, though.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I only have the Fire as my only android device, so I guess that wouldn't work. I looked in Getjar, which I have that app on my Fire, but it wasn't in there. That is about the extend of my abilities.


----------

